

It costs $750 to Pitch to Garage/Microsoft? - kapauldo
http://svase.org/

======
pedalpete
I've been getting regular emails from SVASE regarding this, but haven't looked
into it.

I'm not sure why you title this as pitching Garage/Microsoft, as the page you
linked to specifies that DFJ is also involved, and I'm sure there are other
big names.

I was considering going, as I'm in the process of launching another new
company, but haven't had the chance to look into it further.

That SVASE is charging these sorts of prices, while TC50 still manages to be
free to presenters really shows just how much Arrington and his team are doing
for the start-up community.

Sure, $750 isn't a huge amount of money, but when you're bootstrapping a
start-up, it is. When you are trying to be responsible with your costs, and
just starting out, it is.

I suspect this $750 fee would mean that the presentations would lean more
toward life sciences and clean tech, as I suspect many budding web
entrepreneurs would find a better way to spend their money.

Assuming that some of the presenters are SVASE members already, it appears
that SVASE is looking at around $20k in revenue from the presenters alone.

I assume the revenue from ticket sales would be near that mark as well,
assuming 200 people attending at $100 a pop average.

If you've got a great product, a great team, a great market, I suspect you can
go through personal connections and get introduced to investors without being
out of pocket. Plus, you may get more time and valuable advice in a one-on-
one.

I personally have nothing against SVASE, and I assume they do good work.

In comparison to SVASE, the Vancouver Angel Tech Forum requires that a start-
up be 'sponsored' by one of the Angels, and pay less than $50 to present.
Basically, the presenters are covering the cost of the venue, A/V, coffee,
etc.

If you're a group who's goal is really to foster innovation, and get access to
great investment opportunities, I prefer the VanTech Angels methods vs SVASE.

But like I said, there is room for all sorts of these things.

